# Sinn 156



## joeycarlson38

Recently this one has caught my eye. I like the 5100 movement and the military connection. I can not find much on the forums about this one, however and was wondering if anyone here could comment on their experience with the watch.(size,comfort,reliability,weight, etc...)

Pics of course are welcomed:-!

thanks much,

Joe C.


----------



## ferdinand

Size - about the size of an UX, 42mm case. It's quite a large watch, and quite a high one (15/16mm I think). But the high domed acrylic crystal takes aways some of that height.

It wears quite comfortable and is a nice functional timepiece. However, there is no military connection as far as I know. Sinn wanted this watch to be the successor of the Heuer Bund, but Tutima won the contract. But then Sinn sells a lot of watches with a supposedly "military" background. :roll:

Another problem is that the Lemania 5100 becomes increasingly hard to service ... I would see this watch a collectors item rather than a everyday watch.


----------



## Guest

Sinn 156 review here: http://www.x-plane.org/home/furo/watches/fav/sinn_156.html


----------



## joeycarlson38

Thanks for the info fella's:-!

regards,
Joe C.


----------



## grinhu

I have mine since 2 years. It's part of the watch I wear the most. It's confortable, great look, got this 5100 inside, I can't imagine today to get rid of it.
If you have the occasion to get one, don't hesitate, it's a great watch and you don't see some very often.


----------



## DavidCassell

grinhu said:


> I have mine since 2 years. It's part of the watch I wear the most. It's confortable, great look, got this 5100 inside, I can't imagine today to get rid of it.
> If you have the occasion to get one, don't hesitate, it's a great watch and you don't see some very often.


For me it was the best SINN that I had. Now sold to a very worthy forum member but it is the only SINN watch that I wish I had not sold. Rock solid, nice to wear, unusual looks, great movement. It was the perfect SINN watch. It would be the only SINN I would be interested in buying again.

On the negatives...lume is not good. Bezel moves easily. Bezel scratches easily. Hard to find a bracelet. Should be 22mm not 20mm lug size. That's it!!! Great watch. 43 mm I think, quite large, but worth it.

Best, David


----------



## ncmoto

Mine gets the most wrist time


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## David Woo

nice to see it's still hanging in there


----------



## ncmoto

David Woo said:


> nice to see it's still hanging in there


+++++++++++++++++++++++++
Thanks David! Fur sure... If I could only keep one watch..this would be it


----------



## achilles

I just bought the Sinn 156 from a forum member in another forum. Have always wanted to get the legendary 5100 and what better watch to get than the Sinn 156!!!.

I am excited and it's on its way to me now. It is all original and comes with the box, manual. And its on the original Sinn leather with buckle.
Did Watchbuys sell this 156 at one time? Anyway that's where the Seller bought in 2003 I think.

Will sure post pictures when I get it...:-!


----------



## John_in_MA

Great watch. I'm on my second.


----------



## achilles

Great! You should post more pictures John...

What do you have it on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto

ncmoto said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Thanks David! Fur sure... If I could only keep one watch..this would be it


----------



## John_in_MA

achilles said:


> Great! You should post more pictures John...
> 
> What do you have it on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wear it on a canvas NATO.


----------



## andy_s

Bit of info here.

Great watch.


----------



## logan2z

achilles, great watch, congratulations!


----------



## achilles

Thanks Logan, I think I am going to love this watch! Currently I am sourcing around for a bracelet for the 156.

Oh my, where is the Postman? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

achilles said:


> Thanks Logan, I think I am going to love this watch! Currently I am sourcing around for a bracelet for the 156.
> 
> Oh my, where is the Postman?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bracelets are hard to come by on their own. I was fortunate enough to find my 156 on the bracelet. You might try a WTB on WUS and some other sales forums like MWR and Chronotrader.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I have a second generation 156B with the expanding roller bracelet. Sebastian at Sinn did a sympathetic restoration a few years ago and now she runs like a champ.


----------



## achilles

logan2z said:


> The bracelets are hard to come by on their own. I was fortunate enough to find my 156 on the bracelet. You might try a WTB on WUS and some other sales forums like MWR and Chronotrader.


Yes I heard they are difficult to come by, so I was thinking of retrofitting other Sinn model 20mm bracelets like perhaps the 203...


----------



## achilles

CMSgt Bo said:


> I have a second generation 156B with the expanding roller bracelet. Sebastian at Sinn did a sympathetic restoration a few years ago and now she runs like a champ.
> 
> Nice one, CMSgt Bo!
> 
> What do you mean by 156B? Is my 156 from 2003 considered a 156B? Is there a 156A as well?


----------



## logan2z

achilles said:


> Yes I heard they are difficult to come by, so I was thinking of retrofitting other Sinn model 20mm bracelets like perhaps the 203...


I'm not sure that the end links from the 203 bracelet will fit properly. You may want to drop Watchbuys an email and confirm.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

achilles said:


> What do you mean by 156B? Is my 156 from 2003 considered a 156B? Is there a 156A as well?


There were 156 and 156B versions. It is my understanding the 156 was made concurrently with the 156B and didn't have military printed above the date window. A good example of the 156 is pictured in the second post of this thread.


----------



## achilles

Great. That is a nice picture of the 156, and looks exactly like the one I am getting!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

CMSgt Bo said:


> There were 156 and 156B versions. It is my understanding the 156 was made concurrently with the 156B and didn't have military printed above the date window. A good example of the 156 is pictured in the second post of this thread.


Was the 156B....also known as a 156MI Bo...? Mine is similar to that pic..only I have a Sinn titanium band to go with it..signed clasp...can't believe I'm saying this but my muhle rasmus gets hardly any wrist time since recieving this pristine piece off my mate in the states.....I put it next to my EZ10..and it holds it's own!! No risk of that..all the best Dave


----------



## CMSgt Bo

DaveandStu said:


> Was the 156B....also known as a 156MI Bo...?


I can't say I've ever heard of a 156MI. I have heard the 156B and 156 informally called Mil and non-Mil versions by fellow Sinners.


----------



## Horoticus

AFAIK, there are three versions of the 156.

1. The first had only two subdials at 9 and 6 o'clock (no 24 hr at 12) and a 4-screw caseback.
2. 2nd had the 24hr subdial added at 12 and the same 4-screw caseback.
3. 3rd version was the same as #2 but with a conventional screw-down caseback.

I also believe there were many minor variations; flat crown/Sinn crown, orange chrono hands/red chrono hands, in-filled lume/complete lume main hands, 1/5th sec markers, 1/4 sec markers, 'MILITARY' script/no script, etc. And with service parts, we add an additional level of confusion.


The first model 156 appears to be one of the scarcer models, generally considered to be powered by the Lemania 5012 due to its missing 24hr subdial - however this may not be the case, as missing 24hr dials do not necessarily equate to a 5012 variant. It could be a deleted subdial 5100 rather than the lower beat 5012 but a movement check will confirm. There were other variants, as well: Bell & Ross M1, Kobold 323 Pilot Chrono, and a few others.

I'll post a pic of my gen one version shortly.


----------



## Horoticus

As promised, here's my 156.









While I haven't opened it up, I did run a frequency scan using the iphone ap, kello. Three attempts resulted in 28,800 bph each time which suggests it houses a Lemania 5100. (As I understand it, the the 5100 runs at this rate and the 5012 at 21,600 bph.)


----------



## andy_s

Hi Horoticus, we have the same early version and I also believe it to be a 5100 rather than a 5012 (no gadgets, just by comparing by ear with another 5100 and a 5012).

The expanding bracelet is fantastic -



















The back of mine is very sparse, just a tiny ref number -


----------



## DaveandStu

CMSgt Bo said:


> I can't say I've ever heard of a 156MI. I have heard the 156B and 156 informally called Mil and non-Mil versions by fellow Sinners.


Thans Bo....typo on the Mi..(Mil) I'll get a few pics up of dial and caseback......they are a phenomenal piece in any of the configs IMO.....all the best Dave


----------



## achilles

I will like to get help from you Sinn 156 guys there...

Anyone tried fitting a 256 bracelet on the 156? Will it work?

I just took delivery of my Sinn 156 and I am thinking of getting the 256 bracelet. Thanks! :-!


----------



## achilles

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisara

Looks fantastic with that German day wheel! 

Sent from my Sectéra Edge using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen

achilles said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since no one else volunteered an answer; I dug out some old Sinn catalogue and it states that the 156 has a 43 mm diameter case and the 256 a 38.5 mm diameter case. In fact, the 256 was described as a smaller, Valjoux 7750 powered alternative to the 156.

Based on the difference in case diameter, I consider the likelihood of successfully fitting a bracelet with 256 end-pieces onto a 156 remote, even if lug width for both models is 20 mm.


----------



## achilles

Thanks Kurt!!!

Sinn Frankfurt and Watchbuys have got back to me saying that they can't help me on the 156 bracelet. :-(


----------



## achilles

My cool Sinn 156...love the 5100!!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_in_MA

Just for giggles I fitted my ezm1 end links to the 156 and it wasn't that bad of a fit. Could source an EZM3 bracelet and use that.


----------



## achilles

John_in_MA said:


> Just for giggles I fitted my ezm1 end links to the 156 and it wasn't that bad of a fit. Could source an EZM3 bracelet and use that.


Isn't EZM1 using 22mm?


----------



## CMSgt Bo

achilles said:


> Isn't EZM1 using 22mm?


Nope, 20mm.


----------



## achilles

That's cool. I heard EZM2 and EZM3 bracelets fit the 156 quite well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

My Sinn 156 on rubber/flip-lock




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Not wearing the bracelet.. Want to keep it scratch free


----------



## achilles

DaveandStu said:


> Not wearing the bracelet.. Want to keep it scratch free


Sell it to me then....;-)


----------



## DaveandStu

Good one Achilles .....I've taken the advice of a good and far more knowleldgeable mate of mine and kept one watch of each brand that I have multiples of with original band left on as a "wearer complete" and changed out the rest .....if I ever come across a band for your 156...I'll pm you.....all the best Dave


----------



## 65ag65

Hi All, just a question about sinn 156. Lately i found a 156 with "chronometer" engraved on the back. Was the sinn 156 issued also with such kind of certifications ? Thanks in advance


----------



## DaveandStu

Mine has chronograph on the case back....


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I have an EZM1 from 2001 with a chronometer number engraved on the caseback. I dropped it off at Sinn for service last week and was told the certified chronometer movement was a factory option. Apparently they used to include the COSC certificate, tho mine is long gone.


----------



## David Woo

CMSgt Bo said:


> was told the certified chronometer movement was a factory option.


interesting: we learn something new each day.


----------



## Myron

Bumping this thread in the hopes that a Sinn 156 expert might be able to help. I am considering purchasing an early 156. The watch looks great, but curiously there appears to be no tritium lume paint on the "1". The seller says that Sinn made a model like this at some point.

For the life of me, I cannot imagine what the purpose of a dial variant like this would be. Has anyone run across this before, on a 156 or any other Sinn for that matter?

Thanks,

Myron



And another view:


----------



## dhtjr

Not an expert, but very nice watch. Sorry can't help with the lume issue. I know there were various dials over the years, but this one seems a little odd if the tritium is missing on the 1. Are you sure the tritium is missing, or could it be a photo issue? Maybe dial supplier/Sinn QC simply overlooked the missing tritium during manufacture/assembly? 

By the way, does this one have the lower-beat 5012, or the 5100 with the 24-hr dial deleted? Just curious.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Hi Myron,

It doesn't look like the hands on that one are lumed either. I know the US Navy issued Benrus Type II Class B (non-lume) watches to men working on nuclear submarines in the late 60's to mid 70's. Maybe this one served a similar purpose.


----------



## Myron

dhtjr said:


> Not an expert, but very nice watch. Sorry can't help with the lume issue. I know there were various dials over the years, but this one seems a little odd if the tritium is missing on the 1. Are you sure the tritium is missing, or could it be a photo issue? Maybe dial supplier/Sinn QC simply overlooked the missing tritium during manufacture/assembly?
> 
> By the way, does this one have the lower-beat 5012, or the 5100 with the 24-hr dial deleted? Just curious.





CMSgt Bo said:


> Hi Myron,
> 
> It doesn't look like the hands on that one are lumed either. I know the US Navy issued Benrus Type II Class B (non-lume) watches to men working on nuclear submarines in the late 60's to mid 70's. Maybe this one served a similar purpose.


Thanks guys. I think this watch will remain a mystery. The seller says it has a Lemania 5100 in it, dhtjr.

Bo, great hypothesis. If I get any more info from the seller I will of course update.

Thanks again,

Myron


----------



## andy_s

Hy Myron, the hands look OK (full lume SL rather than in-filled),they may look different because the hour markers are mellowed tritium. Maybe this is the case with the '1' marker (for some reason) or maybe just a factory error at origin as said.
Mines 99% 5100 - you can hear the difference quite distinctly between 5100 and 5012. *ETA: Horoticus - _While I haven't opened it up, I did run a frequency scan using the iphone ap, kello. Three attempts resulted in 28,800 bph each time which suggests it houses a Lemania 5100. (As I understand it, the the 5100 runs at this rate and the 5012 at 21,600 bph.)_

Watches: Sinn 156, 1st Generation


----------



## Geof3

One of my fav's. If I didn't have the "Blue" on order, I would be searching for a good one of these. I love the numeral font, particularly the 4. It would be really cool if Sinn did the 103's with that font!


----------



## Myron

andy_s said:


> Hy Myron, the hands look OK (full lume SL rather than in-filled),they may look different because the hour markers are mellowed tritium. Maybe this is the case with the '1' marker (for some reason) or maybe just a factory error at origin as said.
> Mines 99% 5100 - you can hear the difference quite distinctly between 5100 and 5012. *ETA: Horoticus - _While I haven't opened it up, I did run a frequency scan using the iphone ap, kello. Three attempts resulted in 28,800 bph each time which suggests it houses a Lemania 5100. (As I understand it, the the 5100 runs at this rate and the 5012 at 21,600 bph.)_


Thanks, Andy. This is pretty much what I have surmised. Who knows -- I may end up with this watch yet.



Geof3 said:


> One of my fav's. If I didn't have the "Blue" on order, I would be searching for a good one of these. I love the numeral font, particularly the 4. It would be really cool if Sinn did the 103's with that font!


Yes! I have a 103 Ti Ar that I love, and if Sinn offered a version with this font I'd be all over that too.

Thanks,

Myron


----------



## fkfs9

Sharing my 156 on a voyej leather nato.










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_s

Is it this one? Sinn 156 Lemania 5100 Two Register UNWORN for £1,801 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24 Same '1', thought it looked familiar as I think I saw it also on the Helmut Sinn estate sale a few years ago (or very similar).


----------



## Myron

andy_s said:


> Is it this one? Sinn 156 Lemania 5100 Two Register UNWORN for £1,801 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24 Same '1', thought it looked familiar as I think I saw it also on the Helmut Sinn estate sale a few years ago (or very similar).


The very watch. With some documentation of its unique provenance it might make an interesting addition to any Sinn collection. But without that, any buyer is left with only an interesting sounding hypothesis.


----------



## andy_s

Yeah, thing is that a standard 156 probably goes for about £12-1300, the 2 subdial ones for about 3-400 more anyway, despite the ins and outs of the provenance - it's an interesting one for sure either way; that '1' is a strange anomaly though!


----------



## Horatio

This thread has lingered long enough without a new photo so here's one of a recently acquired B&R M1 iteration. Very mellowed numerals and, though you can't see it from this view, an English day wheel.


----------



## consum3r

Good thread to revive.
On custom Bund style strap:


----------



## DaveandStu

Great revival....I'm in for a shot of mine...have a good one guys


----------



## Myron

I managed to find a virtually NOS specimen in Germany. Very pleased with this one:


----------



## David Woo

back in the day, i had one of these, a kobold 323 rebadged from a 156:


----------



## gr8sw

great thread :-!


----------



## Myron

David Woo said:


> back in the day, i had one of these, a kobold 323 rebadged from a 156:





gr8sw said:


> great thread :-!


Very nice, David and Peter!

Sometimes I call this one my Hamilton 156-alike. I have it in the white dial too.


----------



## DaveandStu

gr8sw said:


> great thread :-!


Looks great...has convinced me to finally put the original unworn bracelet on mine Peter..life's too short to stress a bit of wabi...all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

gr8sw said:


> great thread :-!


Looks great...has convinced me to finally put the original unworn bracelet on mine Peter..life's too short to stress a bit of wabi...all the best Dave


----------



## rflklzk

Myron said:


> Very nice, David and Peter!
> 
> Sometimes I call this one my Hamilton 156-alike. I have it in the white dial too.


Great watches. I wasn't aware of that Hamilton. Great piece!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Hamilton FTW! 
That's a new one for me as well!

So there are variants by: Sinn, Heuer, B&R (sorta), Kobold, Hamilton, ... and ???


Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## Horatio

Aside from the Heuer which is a different watch the Hamilton's are a different animal from the others, though they use the same movement, have the same case shape and diameter, and appear nearly identical at first. But the case is actually a different one with a unidirectional clicking bezel, compared to the smooth rotating bidirectional bezel of the Sinns. So of course the bezels are different, plus the case backs, dials, and hands. They never came with bracelets, but I wonder if the Sinn would fit? Any other differences Myron?


----------



## David Woo

Myron said:


>


the hamilton is so nice!


----------



## David Woo

consum3r said:


> So there are variants by: Sinn, Heuer, B&R (sorta), Kobold, Hamilton, ... and ???


don't forget the leonidas, the precursor to the heuer bund. also, breitling had a version, as shown in Walter's article:
Research project: Heuer Bundeswehr fly-back chronograph dial variations


----------



## Myron

rflklzk said:


> Great watches. I wasn't aware of that Hamilton. Great piece!





David Woo said:


> the hamilton is so nice!


Thanks guys! Here is the white one. My only quibble is that Hamilton used their Art Deco logo for the dials. I think these would be perfect with their Jet Age logo, but you can't have everything!


----------



## David Woo

some info on the breitling 817:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/bring-a-loupe-october-30-2015


----------



## rflklzk

Myron said:


> Thanks guys! Here is the white one. My only quibble is that Hamilton used their Art Deco logo for the dials. I think these would be perfect with their Jet Age logo, but you can't have everything!


Wow! Such a 70s look. How old is it?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horatio

The rehaute appears more silver and angled as well on the Hammy. Perhaps taller too, but that all could be because of a different crystal architecture.


----------



## Myron

rflklzk said:


> Wow! Such a 70s look. How old is it?


I think late 80's/early 90's but little is known about these pieces. You will note the Italian day wheel; I think this watch was a LE from Hamilton, produced by Lemania, and sold only in Italy. David Woo might know better. They are comfortable to wear and fun to own.

Thanks,

Myron


----------



## rflklzk

Thanks Myron! Interesting story

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Horatio said:


> Aside from the Heuer which is a different watch the Hamilton's are a different animal from the others, though they use the same movement, have the same case shape and diameter, and appear nearly identical at first. But the case is actually a different one with a unidirectional clicking bezel, compared to the smooth rotating bidirectional bezel of the Sinns. So of course the bezels are different, plus the case backs, dials, and hands. They never came with bracelets, but I wonder if the Sinn would fit? Any other differences Myron?


No, actually I think this sums it up perfectly. They look very similar but are in fact totally different. With the Sinn and Hamilton next to each other you can spot numerous very slight differences in just about every aspect: crystal, crown, lugs, etc as you point out above. My hunch is that the Hamilton is simply a visual copy of the Sinn (and who can blame them -- good design is good design). I have a bracelet for my 156, and I just went and tried it on the Hamilton. Although the curvature fit perfectly, the lugs were too long. Yet another detail that leads me to conclude that these are in fact two different watches.

Myron


----------



## Myron

Horatio said:


> This thread has lingered long enough without a new photo so here's one of a recently acquired B&R M1 iteration. Very mellowed numerals and, though you can't see it from this view, an English day wheel.
> 
> View attachment 8671362


Beautiful! Well done and thanks for letting us know how your search turned out!

Myron


----------



## Horatio

Thanks for all that. Very nice straps, btw. Somebody did some fine stitch work there.;-)


----------



## consum3r

David Woo said:


> don't forget the leonidas


Nope, won't forget that. It's a beautiful specimen.
However, I don't think anyone would mistake it for a 156.

The Kobold and Hamilton would make anyone familiar with the 156 do a double-take.
Sure there may be slight differences upon closer inspection; but the resemblance is undeniable and uncanny.


----------



## consum3r

Found another White dialed 156B "variant" ... this time by Sinn.
I'd rather not double post, so here's a link to my post of the watch with photos.


----------



## smilton

My hunt for a pristine 156 just ended. This landed today from Germany today Found it via Chrono24 and probably paid top dollar but the shop I purchased it from deals in very high end pieces and their Rolex certified watchmaker serviced the movement prior to selling it. They replaced the bezel and crystal and included old ones (which were in pretty good shape if I must say so) along with a couple of extra steps, original instructions and a 24 month warranty. Now I'm afraid to get a mark on it! Seriously considering putting the old bezel back on as it is in better shape than most I see for sale on the bay, etc.

Anyways, just a beautiful piece with a hearty Lemania 5100 beating away inside I wanted to share with my fellow Sinn 156 enthusiasts! Please excuse crappy iPhone pics! This has been the fulfillment of a dream come true to get one of these over the past few years.


----------



## Horatio

Nice. You were fortunate to get the old dial back as mailing any tritium dial that's not installed in a watch has been banned. If Sinn had replaced that dial they would've kept the old one.


----------



## Myron

Hey Smilton, did they replace the dial? Sounds like just the crystal and bezel. (I'd love to see a pic of the original dial if they did replace it though.) 

Congratulations on your 156. They are awesome watches. 

Myron


----------



## Horatio

Sorry, my error. Thought I'd read the dial was replaced but I misread.


----------



## andy_s

Really nice example - good job!

For the comments further above re Heuer & 156, here they are side by side - note the pusher positions -


----------



## DM1977

Wonderful looking watch, an it appears to be a nice alternative to the Heuer Bund as far as pricing.

A quick question, what are all the functions on the 3 dial watch? Does is show a second time zone or are the orange hands just for recording elapsed seconds and minutes?


----------



## andy_s

Yes - the two orange hands are seconds elapsed (normal hand) and minutes elapsed (arrow hand). This is the main difference between the Lemania 5100 and most other chronographs; it makes the minutes elapsed easier to read precisely (bigger) and more intuitively (on a 60min scale and not 2 laps of a 30min scale).

All hands that are chronograph related are orange (hour totaliser at 6 oclock) to distinguish from normal time keeping functions (hr, min, constant second, 24hr indicator) which are all in white.

The subdial at 12 o'clock is a 24hr indicator, but not a second time zone - it is slaved to the main hour hand so does one revolution in 24hrs instead of the 2 of the main hour hand.


----------



## smilton

Horatio said:


> Sorry, my error. Thought I'd read the dial was replaced but I misread.


Just replaced crystal and bezel. To me, the service to the movement was worth an easy 600-700. Not sue how many are servicing it any more ant it is running about 3-4 seconds fast per day by my non scientific tracking using us time.gov.

Picked up a DinModell Offroad from Kennny at Freda straps and it looks fantastic. Been competing with the EZM 10 for wrist time.


----------



## DM1977

andy_s said:


> Yes - the two orange hands are seconds elapsed (normal hand) and minutes elapsed (arrow hand). This is the main difference between the Lemania 5100 and most other chronographs; it makes the minutes elapsed easier to read precisely (bigger) and more intuitively (on a 60min scale and not 2 laps of a 30min scale).
> 
> All hands that are chronograph related are orange (hour totaliser at 6 oclock) to distinguish from normal time keeping functions (hr, min, constant second, 24hr indicator) which are all in white.
> 
> The subdial at 12 o'clock is a 24hr indicator, but not a second time zone - it is slaved to the main hour hand so does one revolution in 24hrs instead of the 2 of the main hour hand.


Awesome! Thanks for the in depth response.


----------



## clonetrooper

I bought my 156 in 1994....and even if I don't wear it a much..I just love her


----------



## cpl

Not a bad watch hehe 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semiotech

Anyone had to fix up a non-locking crown? What was the experience like?


----------



## plexxxx

When setting the quickset day/date for the 156 which hours need to be avoided? The wheels on mine start to engage at 11PM and quickly switch over at midnight. I assume that's normal and I'm happy with it but I want to avoid causing any issues. I've been doing it with the hands at the 6 position to be safe, is that correct? I'm a new owner and never had a Lemania before.I follow the '6' rule with my other watches.


----------



## hub6152

plexxxx said:


> When setting the quickset day/date for the 156 which hours need to be avoided? The wheels on mine start to engage at 11PM and quickly switch over at midnight. I assume that's normal and I'm happy with it but I want to avoid causing any issues. I've been doing it with the hands at the 6 position to be safe, is that correct? I'm a new owner and never had a Lemania before.I follow the '6' rule with my other watches.


Between the hours of 10pm - 2am is the danger zone for the 7750. To be truly safe extend that from 9pm - 3am!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Generally, its best to avoid day/date adjustments between the hours of 22:00 - 03:00.

Since the 156 has a 24hr indicator, you don't need to strictly follow a "6" rule. You could also adjust the date at 12 as it's easy to see if it's 12 midday or midnight.


Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## Myron

andy_s said:


> Really nice example - good job!
> 
> For the comments further above re Heuer & 156, here they are side by side - note the pusher positions -
> QUOTE]
> 
> Here's another shot of these two iconic watches together. I recently sold the more modern 156 I had and then a few months later found a great opportunity on an older piece. The vintagey dial and handset are more to my taste for the way I wear this watch.


----------



## Tom Chang

Had couple over past years. The screws on the case back could present an issue if it wasn't maintained regularly. One of my had to be send to the Sinn factory to have the screws drill out so the movement can be service.


----------



## Kaiser J

I'd really like to see Sinn revisit the 156 (or perhaps the 155). Classic design.


----------



## Ar.Parask

Kaiser J said:


> I'd really like to see Sinn revisit the 156 (or perhaps the 155). Classic design.


I would agree. A 156 with the Sz01 movement would be iconic and I would be first in line

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

Anyone looking for a 156 bracelet?


----------



## deoreo

I've always wanted a 156, and finally decided to grab one.
Just an awesome watch! The Lemania 5100 is one of my all time favorites.
It's a vintage 1991 156 on a Time Factors green NATO strap.


----------



## watchhunter72

deoreo said:


> I've always wanted a 156, and finally decided to grab one.
> Just an awesome watch! The Lemania 5100 is one of my all time favorites.
> It's a vintage 1991 156 on a Time Factors green NATO strap.
> 
> View attachment 12542453


That is a wonderful piece, congratulations!


----------



## The_Datta

solid solid piece


----------



## josiahg52

My first Sinn and it's a 156B with tritium dial and hands, English day wheel, looks like fully-lumed hands to me, screw down case-back and crown, 1/4 second markers, orange chronograph hands, swept-wing chronograph second hand and of course a Lemania 5100 inside. Purchased by the previous owner in 2001 and recently serviced by RGM.









The dial numbers appear to have developed a little more patina than the rest of the lumed areas. The dial and hands are something I'd consider replacing at some point but not anytime soon. Right now I have it on a red-stitched Di-Modell Chronissimo.


----------



## Horatio

clonetrooper said:


> I bought my 156 in 1994....and even if I don't wear it a much..I just love her


Not sure I noticed (over 2 years ago now) that your 156 had all white hands. Yet another variant! Thought only the Kobold 323 was this way.


----------



## demof1

Here is mine. I just bought it. I wonder if anyone can guess what year it is from? It has the slightly older caseback.


----------



## josiahg52

I think the type of case, crown, and accumulated minutes hand are a clue. I remember reading about these features and when they came into use but I don't remember where.


----------

